# [Resolved] TAB Button brings up other window



## dshahen (Nov 7, 2001)

My tab button has worked fine until just now.... Actually funny things this A.M.... My homepage is different (maybe kids changed it?) and my tab button doesn't tab from line to line when filling out forms it pops up another window that is on my desktop. I don't know what setting to go to to change it and couldn't find anything under search.
Can anyone help me?
Thanks,
Donna


Using Windows 98SE
IE6


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

Have you Tried tapping your Alt button a few times.

YOu should be ok on your next reboot but may want to keep the Alt suggestion in mind for when it happens again.

Have a good day!


----------



## dshahen (Nov 7, 2001)

Sorry it took so long for me to respond. I did as suggestion and it performed perfectly. In fact, I have used this method many times since.
Thank you so much for your help.
Donna


----------



## dshahen (Nov 7, 2001)

Resolved. Thanks


----------

